# What is this?



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey guys, was out hunting yesterday and this bird flew into the decoys. I wasn't exactly sure what it was, but it looked like a duck, so i shot it! I've never seen one of these before and really think i have a one of a kind bird here. What do you guys think?


----------



## pizzaman_288 (Apr 26, 2010)

thats a coot they are really common you were only 24 away from your limit in my eyes theyre good or 2 things only keeping water open when it starts to freeze and adding movement to your decoys


----------



## royta (Sep 26, 2007)

You're not trying to create your own version of this thread are you?

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/62938-what-duck.html

Why would you just shoot some thing without knowing what it was?


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a Hooded Coot. You should get it mounted, it's a trophy. I've been trying to get one for years.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

blackduck


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a bull hooded coot. Rare, very rare.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know what them black birds are called . But they taste good.


----------



## cootsrfun2shoot (Sep 24, 2012)

Really truly that bird is a very close relative to a chicken. They don't taste like chicken though. They taste just like duck!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I prefer to call them by their french name poul d'eau, it sounds fancier. What would you rather say to your wife when you get home-"wasn't nothin flyin baby, so I groundpounded us a bunch of **** coots. Get me a Tecate." OR -"we took advantage of what nature provided and harvested a brace of poul d'eau. Open that bottle of 1966 Chateau Saturnes from the cellar."

Then your wife reminds you that poul d'eau literally means water chicken and you feel like a fool all over again for shooting coots.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

royta said:


> You're not trying to create your own version of this thread are you?
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/62938-what-duck.html
> 
> Why would you just shoot some thing without knowing what it was?


Exactly.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Oblivion5888 said:


> I wasn't exactly sure what it was, but it looked like a duck, so i shot it!
> View attachment 23562


 If you're not trolling as a joke, someone needs to find you and kick you right in the nuts.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> If you're not trolling as a joke, someone needs to find you and kick you right in the nuts.


At least 5 times. Good gosh man you never shoot at anything you haven't positively identified and is in season and you plan on eating....sheesh


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

--\\O


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Pumpgunner said:


> I prefer to call them by their french name poul d'eau, it sounds fancier. What would you rather say to your wife when you get home-"wasn't nothin flyin baby, so I groundpounded us a bunch of **** coots. Get me a Tecate." OR -"we took advantage of what nature provided and harvested a brace of poul d'eau. Open that bottle of 1966 Chateau Saturnes from the cellar."
> 
> Then your wife reminds you that poul d'eau literally means water chicken and you feel like a fool all over again for shooting coots.


Hey now us French Cajuns are highly offended by this comment. There's absolutely nothing wrong with a flying gizzard...akd Poul d'eau. By the way I have seen on Youtube a guy cooking coot stew. Actually one of these days I am going to shoot 4-5 and make that coot stew and see if it is really edible.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I have seen on Youtube a guy cooking coot stew. Actually one of these days I am going to shoot 4-5 and make that coot stew and see if it is really edible.


I know the ones in the marshes taste like nasty mud.. But I have taken plenty out of the state of Arizona on some high mountain lakes where the water is clear, and their diet was green under water grass/weed. 
And I have to tell you they were mild and tender.. I have been wanting to make a trip back down just to shoot some high country coot! 
But this thread has to be a joke.. Or the kid that shot this bird is a green newbie and needs to study the birds out in the marshes..


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

royta said:


> Why would you just shoot some thing without knowing what it was?


Your answer is in your question. Because you don't know what it is. I do it all the time  I love surprises when I go pick them up haha


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

horn hunter said:


> Your answer is in your question. Because you don't know what it is. I do it all the time  I love surprises when I go pick them up haha


 Surprise! You downed canvasback #3


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Surprise! You downed canvasback #3


Hahaha that's excellent


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Oblivion5888 said:


> Hey guys, was out hunting yesterday and this bird flew into the decoys. I wasn't exactly sure what it was, but it looked like a duck, so i shot it! I've never seen one of these before and really think i have a one of a kind bird here. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 23562


looks like a waste of 50 cents


----------



## horn hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Surprise! You downed canvasback #3


Exactly! Haha just like these guys 

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/64050-another-black-eye-waterfowlers.html


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> If you're not trolling as a joke, someone needs to find you and kick you right in the nuts.


Yes this^^^^^ twice.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Oblivion5888 said:


> --\\O





















...










...

So, Oblivion.... Ever have one of THOSE type days?


----------

